# Best glue for tubes to blanks



## bnoles (Feb 11, 2006)

What is your favorite glue to use in gluing tubes to blanks?

Discussions of why are welcome.


----------



## guts (Feb 11, 2006)

ca if your in a hurry,gorilla if you're not.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Feb 11, 2006)

Have started using med CA if want to do it quick.  But for casings then use GG, 15 minute epoxy for others.


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Feb 11, 2006)

CA or epoxy depending on rush or type of kit.

Plan to try gorilla soon.


----------



## TheHeretic (Feb 12, 2006)

I use CA for most pens but now and than, really dont know why, I use epoxy.


Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## Ligget (Feb 12, 2006)

Epoxy for me!![][]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Feb 12, 2006)

This one needs an all of the above choice. []


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 12, 2006)

I use PU 95% of the time.


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 20, 2006)

I use mainly CA glue for most everything.


----------



## Easysport (Feb 20, 2006)

Use gorilla glue for everything except thick CA for bullet ends on my bullet pens.[]


----------



## Deere41h (Feb 20, 2006)

Epoxy for 1's and 2's and Gorilla if I have a large amount to do or if I can wait overnight.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 21, 2006)

I most always use CA.

jim


----------



## airrat (Feb 21, 2006)

I use CA, Epoxy, GG and sometimes bubblegum and bailing wire. [][]


----------



## realgenius (Feb 21, 2006)

Gosh, by the looks of it I may need to try CA for glue ups.  I've been using Epoxy cause that's what Penn State sent w/my kit.  Since then I've gone to 5min set/1 hr working time, seems great.So, all youse guys who have been turning longer than I, what brand and or type CA do youse reccomend???[][8D]
Not really a Nor Easter but did spend alot of my young life there w/G-parents
Thanks, Debra


----------



## MDWine (Feb 21, 2006)

Gorilla almost exclusively!  Tried CA a couple of times, didn't like it, but it get's ya turning FAST!!!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />I use PU 95% of the time.



Something smells here[][][] I use ca.


----------



## DWK5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

CA or epoxy depending on kit and blank material


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />I use PU 95% of the time.



This should count as another CA.  I've always felt it was P-U too!


----------



## huntersilver (Feb 24, 2006)

Epoxy for it is more forgiving.


----------



## bnoles (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll have to admit that I was a little surprised at the result of this poll. [8D]


----------



## jssmith3 (Feb 24, 2006)

I use CA glue unless it is something like antler since its so porous.


----------



## woodbutcher (Mar 1, 2006)

I use either 5 min or 30 min epoxy 98% of the time and P U the rest of the time.
                        Jim


----------



## OSCAR15 (May 4, 2006)

EPOXY..5 min


----------



## OSCAR15 (May 14, 2006)

Always have used 5 min epoxy. Works fast..Guess everyone has a preference, but the bottom line is that whatever you use must work for the job intended.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 15, 2006)

I mostly use 5min two part epoxy. CA goes off too quik.


----------



## jcollazo (Jun 15, 2006)

Sumo Glue!

A lot less foaming than GG, tubes clean out nicely and I can turn in about an hour (I glue up 20-40 blanks at a time). Just don't forget your gloves[xx(]

Joe


----------



## Dario (Jun 15, 2006)

95% Poly Urethane 
4.9% 2 part EPoxy
0.1% CA 

[][][]

I usually plan on what I'll turn in advance anyway and always have a few glued up.

I tried CA and the very first time the tube got stuck midway.  Now I only use it on acrylics.

If I want something fast, I use a 2 part epoxy...even with that I use a 30 minute.  Maybe it is the San Antonio weather but a 15 minute epoxy sets in less than 5 minutes here.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 16, 2006)

Very surprised at results of poll. My main choice is epoxy.


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 16, 2006)

5 min epoxy for me.


----------



## assembler (Jul 2, 2006)

I believe GG to be best for gluing tubes to blanks because the GG expands. First I apply GG glue the tube and then quickly use a cotton swab to wet the inside of the blank. Shure it has a cure time of 3 to 4 hours, but good things come to those who wait (I let it set over night or even longer).

I have never had a tube spin loose inside a blank using GG, I have with CA. Epoxy is probably as good as GG, but there is usually more waste, and with GG there is no mixing.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 3, 2006)

CA or GG


----------



## gppatnude (Jul 8, 2006)

I started with CA, but after making a a dozen or so pens, had some failures due to slightly oversize or out-of-round holes, and some failures due to overwintering of pre-glued blanks.  

I Switched to 5-minute epoxy for a couple of reasons - 
1] better gap-filling;  
2] quick setting - i can work it after 15 minutes;  
3] little or no chance of gluing myself together or to anything else; 
4] cost is about the same as CA, and less than Gorilla

[]  s/gordon


----------



## mewell (Jul 12, 2006)

While I <u><b>WAS</u></b> using CA for a LONG time, I've switched to Sumo. No more blow ups [] but it takes a little longer, especially since I've started plugging the tubes.


----------

